# Sorry for being ignorant



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2006)

Just want to say sorry to those in this forum that are trying to reach me over the last few weeks. I usually get to reply to your pm within a day but currently i am moving to a house and very busy. I will put most of my mantis for sale and not getting back to mantis until my next batch of oothecae hatch. Thanks for the patient and have a great day!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 20, 2006)

Everyone makes mistakes...


----------

